

Oculus Rift First Impressions - aschearer
http://www.spottedzebrasoftware.com/blog/oculus-rift-first-impressions.html

======
acron0
By the sounds of it, the best way to experience this would be as demonstrated
in this image, but with an OR instead of a monitor:

[http://geekrevolutionradio.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/36...](http://geekrevolutionradio.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/36396-best_computer_backpack.jpg)

